# Trial sponsors and new products



## Paul Coffman (Jul 24, 2006)

A few years ago we tried a new hydration product called K9 BlueLite. Its concept was a great one but the only problem was the mixing procedures. You first had to mix it in warm water and then add it to the cold water. We still use it in our club and our kennel but to be honest it was a bit of a pain.
Well the makers of K9 BlueLite went back to work on how to make the mixing process easier and they have. They now have the best K9 hydration product out there. They have come out with effervescent tablets of the K9 BlueLite that when dropped in your dogs water bowl dissolve within seconds. They have also come up with individual packets, kinda like those little straws of Crystal Lite, which you can now mix in bottled water. It gets hot here in Texas and we do what we can to prevent dehydration and over exertion. Competitors at our upcoming PSA trial will receive the new K9 BlueLite and if you are interested you can contact me directly and I can get you pricing or maybe send you a sample. You can also check out our trial sponsors page for more TPSK9 PSA Trial sponsor info. Hope to see you there!

www.tpsk9.com/tpsk9trialsponsors


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

We usta use Bluelite for our PSD's...definitely agree it was a pain in the butt to mix...glad to hear they've made things easier. Appreciate you posting the info Paul. I'm gonna give the new and improved version a try.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So they now have doggie fizzie sticks??? cool.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Great job with the sponsors Paul!


----------



## Paul Coffman (Jul 24, 2006)

Lacey if you want, after our trial I can send you a sample of it. It's pretty cool stuff. Thanks Tammy, can't wait to see you guys in a few weeks.

Jeff, they ARE for dogs, so no dropping them in the water during bath time old man!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Paul Coffman said:


> ... no dropping them in the water during bath time old man!


OMG! DO NOT picture this!!! ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

But they fizz right???? LOL


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Paul...I'd definitely appreciate that cause I need a good product before summer gets here. Really would like to try it out first - got enough stuff just sitting around here that I can't or don't use.

I'm one of those people that visualizes things - warning was to late for me in reference to Jeff using the tablets in his bath water


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

sorry lacey--but it still gives me a grin when i think about it (which is NOT often, ok jeff?)


----------



## Paul Coffman (Jul 24, 2006)

Lacey, I need you address


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Check your PM's  and thanks!


----------

